# Blood after breeding



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Today I took my 2 1/2 year old doe to be bred, 2 hour drive, in a large dog crate in my car and it was a quiet ride. She has freshened twice now with no problems, her last kidding was March. Everything's been normal up until the buck penetrated her and there was bright blood dripping immediately afterwards and since, there's an occasional drop mixed with normal heat discharge. She never appeared to be in any pain but did lay down for a few minutes several times in the hour that followed. In between resting she still showed extreme interest in the buck, a very strong heat. We didn't even try to breed her again and I brought her home. I'm not sure if I should give her some antibiotics (or what kind) or infuse her or what, and of course tomorrow is Sunday so can't call my vet. I've never heard of this but heard that a few other people are experiencing the same thing.
I have cross posted this on DGI.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Just came back from feeding and checking her out. She ate, still showing immense interest in the buck, still wants her cookies, but just a bit quieter than usual but then she's a laid back doe anyway. Her temp was 102.5, normal gut sounds, heart rate seemed a little fast but her resp. is normal. I don't know..... I'm worry too much sometimes.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

could she have a yeast infection? I know when i get one to just have something rub on me I end up bleeding. Does she look red or inflamed basides the normal heat stuff. Have you looked close at her vagina? Does it look like he penitrated too hard and tore something. Could he of had hay or something on or by his penis hat could of scratched her as he bred her. I have had pine needles stick by my bucks sheeth and had to interupt to remove some from my doe befor he shoved it in far and caused an infection. Just a few things that come to my mind


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Her vuvla looks totally normal, inside and out. Nothing other than the slight slimey, clear discharge. I would think a yeast infection would have a messier and smelly discharge. 
It was a normal breeding and the buck is normal size but I suppose it's entirely possible that he could have had some particle of something stick to him as he bred her. Wow, pine needles in there?? {{{shudder}}} Ok, I will mention that to the buck's owner about taking a baby wipe to him before breeding, and maybe even a little clipping of hair as I left another doe up there to be bred next week. Thank you for that thought. Ewww, pine needles. :shocked: Glad you caught that!




myheaven said:


> could she have a yeast infection? I know when i get one to just have something rub on me I end up bleeding. Does she look red or inflamed basides the normal heat stuff. Have you looked close at her vagina? Does it look like he penitrated too hard and tore something. *Could he of had hay or something on or by his penis hat could of scratched her as he bred her.* I have had pine needles stick by my bucks sheeth and had to interupt to remove some from my doe befor he shoved it in far and caused an infection. Just a few things that come to my mind


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Could the blood actually have came from the buck? Or for sure from your doe? Just wondering if they have had him servicing alot of does' maybe it's the buck that's raw or something?


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Good thought backfourty


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

No, the blood was coming from her and she still had some scant dripping long after we came home. We checked the buck as well, he was completely fine.




Backfourty said:


> Could the blood actually have came from the buck? Or for sure from your doe? Just wondering if they have had him servicing alot of does' maybe it's the buck that's raw or something?


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Maybe she just has a slight irratation? and the breeding aggreviated it and made it bleed? It's hard to say, I do know that one of my does had a bloody discharge a couple weeks after she kidded one time, I called my vet, she is pretty good with vets, she told me not to give her a antibotic shot, and wait a while, and call her if there was any changes in her, or signs of being sick( not acting normal ). I watched her very closely and it went away.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Today there is no blood at all and just a very slight blob of white discharge I assume from the breeding. She's acting completely fine and her temp was 100.8 today. Guess I'll just keep checking her temp and do nothing as long as everything is normal. :thumb:


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

Great News..... glad she is okay !!


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

100.8 is a bit low. I would keep a very close eye on her.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

100Â° is within normal range. If it were *below* 100, I'd be more concerned. She's fine today, and starting to act like her bouncy, goofball self again now that she's out of heat.



dragonchick said:


> 100.8 is a bit low. I would keep a very close eye on her.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Every site I have visited, Every mentor/goat person I have talked to, Every vet I have consulted, ALL say a goats normal temp is in the 102-104 range in the warm summer months and 101-103 range in the cool winter months. 100 has been said to be too low and the start of problems with the rumen.

If 100 is normal then I wonder why the inconsistancy.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Yup, you're right, that's what most all of them say. However during my routine herd checks (temps, weights, hoof trims, eye checks, and fecal samples if they're willing) I've found most of my goats are consistantly between 100 and 102 and they're all feeling fine unless one has a temp of above 104 and isn't feeling well. At any rate, the doe in question is doing great, everything's normal and her rumen is working great! 



dragonchick said:


> Every site I have visited, Every mentor/goat person I have talked to, Every vet I have consulted, ALL say a goats normal temp is in the 102-104 range in the warm summer months and 101-103 range in the cool winter months. 100 has been said to be too low and the start of problems with the rumen.
> 
> If 100 is normal then I wonder why the inconsistancy.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats good to hear. I guess goats are like people in that some are just different and don't follow the norm.


----------

